# ersten Transalp selber planen ????



## sevenofnine (6. August 2004)

Moin,
nach mehreren Jahren MTB soll´s nun nächstes Jahr erstmals ein Transalp sein.
Wie habt Ihr es gemacht ? den ersten Transalp selber geplant ?
Einschlägige Literatur gibts ja genug.
Karten, GPS, Kompass, komplette Ausrüstung ist vorhanden. 
3 Leute sind wir sicher, wahrscheinlich kommt noch ein vierter dazu.
Standardroute soll fürs erste mal reichen (Obersdorf-Riva).
Konditionell mache ich mir keine sorgen, da wir alle Marahon fahren und wöchentlich bis zu 250 km Gelände trainieren, aber wir haben alle keine hochalpine Erfahrung. 
Sind einige male im Harz,Sauerland,Schwarzwald und Gardasee gewesen und sind Garmisch und Riva Marathon gefahren aber nie "richtig" lange in den Alpen. Wird die Navigation, die Höhe (wir wohnen z.Zt. 60 Meter über NN) die langen Anstiege das Problem ? Am meisten Sorgen mache ich mir vor plötzlichen Wetterumschwüngen. Jemand der die Situation richtig erkennt wird damit keine Probleme haben aber bei uns regnets oder es scheint die Sonne und das dann den ganzen Tag, da ist nix mit Umschwung.

Andererseits finde ich eine geführte Tour für über 700 Euro zu teuer. Wäre halt die sicherere Variante. 

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## dertutnix (6. August 2004)

hoi. die ausrüstung sit also bestens, dann sollte mit einer guten portion vernunft auch ein ac möglich sein   

wenn ihr gps habt, kann ich euch eigentlich nur u. stanciu empfehlen, das ist schon alles sehr professionell!!! auch einige private hp gibt es, so dass ihr ggf. mit etwas zeit und aufwand auch zu kostenfreien gps-daten kommen könnt (auf de anderen seiten, ca. 10 euro für eine sorgenfreie transalproute finde ich ok)

völlig zu recht: keine erfahrung im gebirge. aber da müßt ihr durch! beobachtet die diversen webcams und auch postings hier. das gebirgswetter hat's tatsächlich in sich und sollte nicht auf die leichte schulter genommen werden. deswegen start in den "normal" ruhigen alpenwetterzonen und dann halt ggf. umplanen. hilft leider nix. da müßt ihr flexibel sein. das schöne an nahezu allen gebirgen dieser welt ist, dass die einheimischen bei der entsprechenden "anfrage" auch höchst hilfreich sind. also ein paar brocken "süddeutsch/österreichisch/italienisch" (und wenn's nur das buon giorno ist, mehr hab ich leider auch nicht drauf, aber das allein baut schon häufig brücken) und bei einer kritischen wetterfront die einheimischen fragen, die stecken dann mit ihrer lokalen kenntnis so manchen kachelmann locker in die tasche ...),

kondition sollte bei eurer fahrleistung kein problem sein, ok, tw. befindet ihr euch natürlich auf über 2000 nn, aber auch das schafft ihr, wenn ihr nicht unbedingt rekorde brechen wollt und die sache ruhig angehen lässt.

also ganz gelassen bei eurer vorbereitung und v.a einstellung, dass ihr euch über eine gewisse "alpine unerfahrenheit" bewusst seid!

besorgt euch von stanciu sein buch odee auch von a. zahn (stanciu ist besser zum puren "nachfahren", zahn ggf. besser für "kartenversteher") und macht euch auch gedanken, dass ihr ggf. auf alternativen ausweichen müßt- also entsprechendes kartenwerk ist absolutes muss!

viel erfolg für dieses unvergessliche erlebnis
florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. August 2004)

Die Strecke zu finden ist nun wirklich kein Problem. Dazu reichen ganz normale Karten, auch solche von Kompass. Ich möchte mal wissen, wozu man GPS braucht, wenn nicht für die spätere Auswertung. Wenn eure Route steht, braucht ihr auch nicht das Buch von Stanciu (das ich allerdings auch nicht kenne).
Hochalpine Erfahrung ist relativ. Für einen AlpenX reicht eigentlich die Devise, bei Gewitter möglichst schnell ins Tal oder in die nächste Hütte  (obwohl ich das nicht immer beherzigt habe). Da Gewitter immer sehr lokal sind, braucht man auch nicht gleich in Panik auszubrechen, wenn es in der Ferne mal rumpelt.

Für den ersten AX braucht es: gescheite Regenbekleidung, Routenbeschreibung, Karten und vor allem eine starke Willenskraft. Kondition ist eher zweitrangig. Meiner Meinung nach wird um so eine Tour auch immer viel zu viel organisatorischen Wirbel gemacht.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## rob (7. August 2004)

gps ist nichts, was selbst ein 'ambitionierter freizeittourist' benötigt. vollkommen überschätzte technik die nur zur verdummung der anwender führt ;-) nee, im ernst: karten reichen vollkommen aus, sollten dann aber auch 'verstanden' werden. wer das kartenlesen versteht, der bekommt gleich ein auge und gefühl für die landschaft. zehnmal besser, als nur koordinaten vom display abzulesen und hinterzulaufen...

über eure kondition würde ich mir auch keine gedanken machen. die anstiege sidn fahrbar, selbst wenn man aus dem flachland kommt. und die alpine erfahrung mussman sich halt aneignen, wenn man sie noch nicht hat.

viel spass dabei  , rb


----------



## sevenofnine (7. August 2004)

Moin,
das Ihr meint ein GPS sei nicht unbedingt von Nöten find ich gut.
Wir haben nur den Gamin Legend und von der Speicherkapazität sollte es wohl eher ein Vista sein. Denn Vista anzuschaffen kostet soviel wie der ganze Transalp   
Kartenlesen sollte kein Problem sein. Wir fahren ständig in uns eigentlich unbekannten Gebieten und orientieren uns mit Karten.
Etappen sind aus dem Buch "Traumtouren Transalp" und dort steht genau dabei welche Kompass Karten benötigt werden.
Was ist denn Eurer Meinung nach die mindest Teilnehmer zahl ? Sind 3 Leute o.k., gehts zu zweit gar nicht ?
Wir haben vor im Tal zu übernachten. Können wir uns dort bei Ankunft etwas suchen oder besser vorher klar machen ?
Gibts in den meisten Orten die Möglichkeit Bikes zu reparieren ? Wir werden zwar alles mitnehmen aber mein Horror ist ein Speichenriss oder sowas was wir nicht selber sofort beheben können.
Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## Carsten (7. August 2004)

schau mal unter www.schymik.de rein. Dort findest Du alle Infos die Du brauchst, wenn Du dann noch fragen hast, schreib mir einfach eine mail...


----------



## McBike (7. August 2004)

Hi, 

prinzipiell schliesse ich mich der Meinung an, daß die Euronen für einen geführten AC besser angelegt werden können.

Wir haben ihn mit dem Buch von Uli und von div. Seiten im Netz selbst geplant. Ich würde das immer wieder so machen. Evtl. einen Mitfahrer haben, der sich etwas auskennt bzw. die Strecke schon kennt.


----------



## RedOrbiter (7. August 2004)

sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> das Ihr meint ein GPS sei nicht unbedingt von Nöten find ich gut.
> Wir haben nur den Gamin Legend und von der Speicherkapazität sollte es wohl eher ein Vista sein. Denn Vista anzuschaffen kostet soviel wie der ganze Transalp
> Kartenlesen sollte kein Problem sein. Wir fahren ständig in uns eigentlich unbekannten Gebieten und orientieren uns mit Karten.



GPS ist gut aber nicht unbedingt notwendig. Das GPS ist nur in verbindung mit vernünftigen Karten die man dabei hat sinnvoll. GPS ohne Karten ist "lebensgefährlich". Ist ein wenig überspitzt gesagt aber nahe an der Wahrheit.


			
				sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn Eurer Meinung nach die mindest Teilnehmer zahl ? Sind 3 Leute o.k., gehts zu zweit gar nicht ?


Zu zweit oder zu dritt ist meiner Meinung nach ideal. Auch grössere Gruppen sind in Ordnung. Nur muss man da evtl. halt immer ein wenig Zeit mehr einrechnen. Und bei der Zimmersuche wirst halt grössere Mühe haben unter zu kommen.


			
				sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben vor im Tal zu übernachten. Können wir uns dort bei Ankunft etwas suchen oder besser vorher klar machen ?


Wenn die Gruppe nicht allzu gross ist, kann man im Tal in der Regel immer vor Ort eine Unterkunft finden. Für Hüttenübernachtung lohnt es sich vorgängig die Tel.Nr. der Hütte notiert zu haben und vorgängig anzufragen ob noch Platz frei sind. 


			
				sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts in den meisten Orten die Möglichkeit Bikes zu reparieren ? Wir werden zwar alles mitnehmen aber mein Horror ist ein Speichenriss oder sowas was wir nicht selber sofort beheben können.
> Gruß sevenofnine


Viele grössere Orte haben eine Bikewerkstatt wo Reperaturen ausgeführt werden könnnen. Wichtig ist vor allem das die Bikes vorgängig in tadellosem Zustand sind, und richtig gewartet sind. 
Das wichtigste Reperaturwerkzeug und Sachen wie Bremsklötze, Ersatzschlauch, Speiche usw mitgenohmen werden. 
cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Zac (7. August 2004)

@RedOrbiter

da gibt es nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.

@sevenofnine
kannst ja mal auf meine Seite Haardbiker bei Transalp 03 schauen wir sind nur denn ersten Tag mit einer geführten truppe gefahren, unter "Fazit" steht dann was ich davon halte!!!

Zac


----------



## diamant (7. August 2004)

Noch etwas zum Wetter

Das Wetter darf man in den Alpen nicht unterschätzen, vor allem wenn man, wie ihr, aus dem Flachland kommt. 
Am besten fragt ihr einfach die Einheimischen, die geben eigentlich immer Auskunft und helfen evtl. bei der Rutenwahl!

ps: Also ich mache das immer so mit der Hilfe;-) Ich bin auch schon Leuten begegnet die gerade ne Transalp durchführten und ich bin mit  ihnen den ganzen Tag gegangen, bis ich irgenwann wieder umkehren musste, sodass ich mein Zuhause noch erreichte ;-)


----------



## sevenofnine (7. August 2004)

@ diamant

super, na hoffendlich treff wir Dich    

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironuli (7. August 2004)

hallo, 

wir sind gerade von unserer ersten Transalp (selbst geplant) zurückgekommen.

Ich kann mich ja den meisten hier nur anschliessen.

geführter Alpencross ist erstens teuer, und dann auch sehr von den Gruppendynamik abhänig.

Wir sind mit GPS gefahren (Garmin Gecko 201) zusätzlich Roadbook und Kompass Karten.
Vielleicht ein bisschen viel, jedoch haben wir nur ca 2 mal pro Tag im roadbook nachschaune müssen und haben nur einmal während der transalp auf der tour die Karte gezückt.
Wir haben die Tour mittels stanciu-cd geplant und dann downgeloaded.

Hat alles super geklappt und ich bezweifle ob wir die vielen guten trails nur mit kartenstudium gefunden hätten...
wie der vergleich mit anderen Alpencrossern gezeigt hat, muss man eben nicht immer wieder stehen bleiben und auf der karte oder im roadbook nachlesen wo es wohl langgeht, man konnte sehr zügig fahren...allerdings ist man doch ein bisschen technik abhänig, aber mit dem bike ist man das sowieso...
und wenn man die tour abändern muss nütz einem das gps natürlich nichts mehr.

meine erfahrung mit gps sind zumindest sehr gut !

gruss uli


----------



## 007ike (7. August 2004)

ironuli schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> wir sind gerade von unserer ersten Transalp (selbst geplant) zurückgekommen.
> 
> ...



mh  erzähl doch bitte was über diese stanciu-cd ? Ist das so was wie die Traumtouren trans Alp Geschichte???


----------



## sevenofnine (8. August 2004)

@ oo7ike
ich nehme an Ihr meint den selben. Mit Stanciu-CD meint IRONULI die CD die dem Buch Traumtouren Transalp beiliegt.

@ ironuli
wie hast Du alle Routen in den Geko 201 bekommen? Laptop dabei und nachgeladen   
Ich habe einen Legend und bin bisher davon ausgegangen das der Speicher nicht reicht. 
Also auf dem Geko 201 hast Du keine Basemap (keine Kartendarstellung), hast Du also nur die Wegpunkte / Abzweigungen draufgelasen. Alle auf einmal ????

Gruß sevenofnine


----------



## cybal (8. August 2004)

@sevenofnine:
hallo, bin auch anfang juli von meinem ersten alpencross heil zurückgekommen. wir haben auch mit Stanciu-Buch und CD geplant, hatten auf der Tour Kompasskarten, Roadbook und ebenfalls "nur" einen Garmin Legend dabei. Hat alles bestens gepasst, und sind auch auf "kleinen" Verbindungswegen gefahren, die wir sonst sicherlich nicht gefahren wären.

Der einzige Nachteil war, daß wir nach dem Download von der Stanciu-Homepage die ganzen "Teilstücke" zu 4 grösseren Tourenabschnitten zusammenfügen mussten. Dann upload aufs Gerät (der 10 Routen aufnehmen kann!). Speicherplatz hat vollkommen ausgereicht. Dazu kam noch, daß wir auch unseren eigenen Track aufgezeichnet haben. 

Fazit: Ich bin von GPS überzeugt, erspart unnötige Zeitverschwendung an jeder kniffligen Kreuzung und erlaubt zügiges Voranschreiten. Unterbricht u.a. auch nicht ständig den Fahrrythmus. Würde ich nicht mehr missen!!   

Zur Info: Bin den AlpenX mit Freundin gefahren, also nur zu zweit und fanden die Kombination sehr gut. Erspart sicherlich unnötige ewige Diskussionen bei alltäglichen Entscheidungen.

p.s. Bilder von Alpencross und Route sind als Bilder in der Gallery abgespeichert.


----------



## MTBMax (9. August 2004)

Mit dem Bike wird's ja nur selten wirklich hochalpin. Die mit Abstand größte Gefahr sind Gewitter. Steinschlag und Nebel sind bei den meisten Bike-Routen seltener ein Problem.

Da eure Kondition und Ausrüstung bestens ist, könnt ihr losziehen. Einfach den Verstand eingeschaltet lassen. Da du dir aber jetzt schon Gedanken machst, denke ich, dass bei dir auch der Verstand auf dem Niveau der Kondition ist.

Denk daran für den Notfall alle relevanten Notrufnummern im Handy zu speichern. Die sind leider immer noch nicht einheitlich. Die wirst du ja hoffentlich nicht brauchen, aber wenn's drauf ankommt sollte man nicht unnötig Zeit verlieren.

Grüße,
und sauviel Spaß beim Transalp!

Max


----------



## diamant (12. August 2004)

sevenofnine schrieb:
			
		

> @ diamant
> 
> super, na hoffendlich treff wir Dich
> 
> Gruß sevenofnine



Wenn ihr über die Ostschweiz/ Liechtenstein fährt, würde es mich freuen, euch ein paar Meter begleiten zu dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppeditz (13. August 2004)

Hallo,

bin diesen Monat meine erste Transalp gefahren und zwar mit GPS (Garmin Geko 301) am Lenker und Karten / Roadbook im Rucksack (zur Sicherheit).

Routen von Uli (also Traumtouren Transalp), aufgeteilt in 10 Abschnitte a 500 Punkte (Oberstdorf - Riva), da der Geko maximal 500 Punkte pro Track speichern kann. Wir hatten 2 Routen, wo aufgrund dieses Limits die letzten Kilometer abgeschnitten waren. Dort haben wir uns mit dem Roadbook weitergeholfen, was aus meiner Sicht aber ziemlich nervig war.

Die bereits gefahrenen Routen habe ich abends gelöscht, um die eigenen Daten abspeichern zu können.

Mit dem Geko am Lenkrad wusste ich spätestens 100 Meter nach einer Weggabelung, ob ich noch auf dem richtigen Track war.

Das einzige Manko bei GPS ist der Batterieverbrauch.

Basemap ist unnnötig.

Für meinen Geko werde ich auch in Zukunft Verwendung haben, wenn ich meine gefahrenen Routen auswerten will (inkl. Höhenprofil). Die 220 EUR haben sich wirklich gelohnt.  

Gruss,

Hoppeditz


----------



## gwittmac (16. August 2004)

Hi,
ich bin nach 5 TA ohne GPS dieses Jahr das erste mal mit GPS gefahren. Ich denke, das erleichtert die Sache schon um einiges, allerdings geht's auch ohne. Auf Karten kannst Du sowieso nicht verzichten, schon weil Du u.U. aufgrund des Wetters unterwegs "umbauen" musst. Batterieverbrauch war kein Problem. Ich hab ein Garmin 60C. Das Ding läuft mit einem Satz Alkaline (Varta Photo) ca. 2.5 - 3 Tage (26 Stunden).
Von wegen Wetter: Klar sollte man nicht leichtsinnig werden, aber Schiss muss man davor nicht haben. Immerhin bist Du auch in den Alpen nicht fernab von jeder Zivilisation. Wetterkundler muss man auch nicht sein, etwas gesunder Menschenverstand reicht auch. Wenn's nach Weltuntergang aussieht, sollte man halt nicht unbedingt das Eisjöchl angehen. Aber auch im Gebrige regnets nur Wasser und keine Säure.
Das Equipment spielt für mich eher eine entscheidende Rolle. Gewicht sparen wo es geht, aber nicht beim Regenschutz und Werkzeug. Betreffend Bike würde ich sagen, ein solides Hardtail, möglichst ohne Scheibenbremse.

Mir hat das Planen immer fast genausoviel Spass gemacht wie das Fahren. Vorfreude ist schliesslich die schönste Freude. Und so wie Du Eure Wochenleistung beschreibst, besteht wirklich kein Grund zur Sorge.

Eins noch: Falls Ihr in der Hauptsaison fahrt, sollten kritische Übernachtungs-Platze reserviert werden, zumal wenn Ihr vier Leute seid. Mit kritisch meine ich überall dort, wo es keine Ausweichmöglichkeit gibt. Wir waren dieses Jahr nur zwei und haben auf der Freiburger Hütte nix bekommen. Klar wirst Du nicht weggeschickt, aber es gibt nach einem anstrengenden Tag angenehmeres als auf dem Boden der Gaststätte zu pennen...


----------



## gwittmac (16. August 2004)

Ach ja, hab noch was vergessen...
Falls Ihr Euer GPS mitnehmen wollt, ich hab meine Tracks auf www.gps-world.net abgelegt. Ist die orginal Andi Heckmair Route von Oberstdorf nach Riva. Allerdings empfehle ich, ab der 6. Etappe (nach dem Gavia-Pass) über Madonna di Campilio auszuweichen, da die orginale Route über den Passo di Campo elendlanges Tragen (ich reden nicht von 2 Stunden, sondern eher so um die 4-5) bedeutet. Wir haben diese Warnung auch erhalten und gemäß unseren Gepflogenheiten als nonsense von Weicheiern abgetan. Naja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
Übrigens ist die Rückfahrt von Riva nach Oberstdorf eine Weltreise. Viel einfacher geht's nach Mittenwald. Von dort gibt's auch tolle Strecken...


----------

